# Dia de los muertos



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Over the years we have visited the local graveyards this time of year to appreciate the ornate decorations and from time to time my wife has gone out with friends at night to visit local houses with altars set up (sometimes the line of visitors can go around the block). But this is the first year we were invited to a family's private celebration (perhaps that is a good thing as our friends haven't had loved ones pass). 

Dia de los muertos is a huge deal around here. I googled it earlier and was surprised that our little 'town' was actually specifically mentioned in some write-ups.


----------

